# Wally's Gone!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, The T-Wolves have finally parted ways with Wally. I kinda liked Wally. I know that he was a defensive liability but I sure would have liked to see someone better than Ricky Davis for him. Wally always kida thought he was the bird man anyway so maybe he deserves to be a Celtic. Any thoughts on the trade????


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I hope the trade does something for the Wolves, they sure need a shot in the arm.

Ricky had a good run in Boston, but I think got into some trouble in Cleveland. I hope he does not rock the boat here.

It sucks the wolves had to give up a first round pick, but the way the front office has picked over the last few years, it probably won't hurt.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

I like this trade. On paper they are averaging nearly identical points/game and Davis is considered to be a well above average defender. Blount and Olawakandi are a push and like waterwolf said we haven't used our picks very well when we do have them.

As for Davis being disruptive to the teams he's been on, Wally and KG didn't exactly hit it off either so I'm not sure Davis can be much worse for team chemistry. That doesn't mean I think Wally was the problem, only that a problem existed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Blount and Olawakandi are a push


Here Is where we disagree Powder, I think Blount is a bit better, stronger and much more physical than Kandi. The problem I see with Blount is that he will be on the books thru, I think, 2009. Kandi would have come off next year or after next year which is why the Celtics wanted him!! I am optomistic that we can be better with a more athletic guy, I hope we are!!!


----------

